# AppleScript déplacer tous les fichiers d'un dossier [RESOLU]



## LeFennec (13 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai un scanner, sur un réseau, qui envoie (via SMB) les scans uniquement dans le dossier Public de mon ordinateur.
Par facilité, je voudrais que mon fichier scan arrive sur mon Bureau.

Je souhaite donc créer un script qui déplace vers le Bureau tous les fichiers du dossier SCAN dès qu'un nouveau fichier arrive dans ce dossier.
Après quelques recherches sur le web, je suis arrivé au script suivant:

```
on adding folder items to "HD Lefennec:Users:lefennec:Public:SCAN" after receiving "HD Lefennec:Users:lefennec:Public:SCAN:*"
    tell application "Finder"
        move files of folder ¬
            "HD Lefennec:Users:lefennec:Public:SCAN" to folder ¬
            "HD Lefennec:Users:lefennec:Desktop"
    end tell
end adding folder items to
```
Ce qui est après after receiving ("HD Lefennec:Users:lefennecublic:SCAN:*") ne fonctionne pas.

Je ne sais pas comment indiquer à l'ordinateur qu'il doit faire cette action quel que soit le nom et le type de fichier qui entre dans le dossier "SCAN".

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider, ce serait super, merci!

P.S.: j'utilise l'AppleScript depuis ce matin, je n'y connais donc pas grand-chose


----------



## zacromatafalgar (13 Octobre 2009)

Salut,

Comme ceci pour que tous les éléments déposés dans ton dossier soient redirigés sur le bureau

```
on adding folder items to theFolder after receiving fileList
	repeat with aFile in fileList
		tell application "Finder" to move aFile to desktop
	end repeat
end adding folder items to
```

il faut bien sûr lier ton script au dossier de réception, je pense que tu sais faire


----------



## LeFennec (13 Octobre 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse.
Mais je n'y arrive pas encore.

Si je fais:

```
on adding folder items to "HD Lefennec:Users:lefennec:Public:SCAN" after receiving fileList
    repeat with aFile in fileList
        tell application "Finder" to move aFile to desktop
    end repeat
end adding folder items to
```
ça ne fonctionne pas.

Si je fais:

```
on adding folder items to "HD Lefennec:Users:lefennec:Public:SCAN" after receiving fileList
    repeat with aFile in fileList
        tell application "Finder" to move aFile to 
"HD Lefennec:Users:lefennec:Public:Desktop"
    end repeat
end adding folder items to
```
ça ne fonctionne pas non plus.

Quand je mets un nouveau fichier dans le dossier SCAN, il y reste et ceux qui s'y trouvent déjà y restent aussi.

Dois-je encore rajouter du code dans mon script? (Le code que j'ai indiqué est la totalité du code présent dans mon script).
Dois-je redémarrer mon Mac?

Désolé, mais comme je l'ai précisé, je n'y connais encore rien en AppleScript et je passe certainement à côté d'un détail


----------



## zacromatafalgar (13 Octobre 2009)

Alors, le code que j'ai donné plus haut ne doit pas être modifié, il ne déplace que les nouveaux éléments.

Le code ci-dessous déplace tous les fichiers contenu dans le dossier et ne doit pas être modifié


```
on adding folder items to theFolder after receiving fileList
	tell application "Finder"
		set theFiles to every file of theFolder
		move theFiles to desktop
	end tell
end adding folder items to
```

As-tu bien placé le script dans /Utilisateurs/Maison/Bibliothèque/Scripts/Folder Action Scripts/ puis fait un clic droit sur le dossier de réception => Plus => Configurer les actions de dossier ?


----------



## LeFennec (13 Octobre 2009)

OK, OK, je n'avais pas compris que je ne devais pas indiquer de chemin d'accès dans le code 

Et bien, grand merci, ton code fonctionne parfaitement 

Bonne journée.

P.S.: comment je dois faire pour marquer mon problème comme résolu?


----------



## zacromatafalgar (13 Octobre 2009)

LeFennec a dit:


> P.S.: comment je dois faire pour marquer mon problème comme résolu?


Il faut éditer ton premier message, tu auras alors la possibilité de modifier ton titre


----------



## lepetitpiero (5 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir,

ce script m'intéresse, mais moi j'aimerais pouvoir déplacer le fichier dans un dossier précis et le script n'accepte pas les "/" pour les chemins de fichiers que faire?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir,


lepetitpiero a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> le script n'accepte pas les "/" pour les chemins de fichiers que faire?


Il faut le convertir avec POSIX file .

Voici un exemple :
	
	



```
set destFolder to (POSIX file "/Users/jack/Desktop/dossier sans titre 6") as alias
```


----------



## lepetitpiero (6 Octobre 2010)

super ça marche!


----------



## Maceux (16 Janvier 2011)

Mac_Jac a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Il faut le convertir avec POSIX file .
> 
> ...


Bonsoir,

Et comment faire si je souhaite envoyer le contenue de plusieurs dossier  dans la corbeille ? quel serai le script ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2011)

```
tell application "Finder"
	set contenuDuDossier to every file of folder ((POSIX file "/private/var/vm/") as alias)
	move contenuDuDossier to trash
end tell
```


----------

